# Regular Season Game 40 Thread: Phoenix Suns v.s. Houston Rockets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Regular Season Game 40 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Phoenix Suns*

*Houston Rockets (25-14)* vs. *Phoenix Suns (29-8)*​*Wednesday, January 17, 7:30 p.m.* / *Toyota Center*​

vs.​

*ROCKETS*


 



*SUNS*


​

*Rockets.com Preview*



> DALLAS -- Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy left North Texas Tuesday night with less than 24 hours to prepare his team for the NBA's quickest lineup.
> 
> He didn't bother complaining about it.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game 40 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Phoenix Suns*

We better hope that T-Mac is still on fire like he was against Mavs, that's the only way we can pull out a victory of this game.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 40 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Phoenix Suns*

Get 'er done, Rox...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game 40 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Phoenix Suns*

Well Yao is out, so we wouldnt have to drag him up and down the court with the Suns.
BUT they key in my opinion is to have the Suns adjust to our style. Last 2 times we met, the majority of the time we had to adapt to theirs, and it does not work.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game 40 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Phoenix Suns*

It's kinda funny that out of these last 4 games, everyone probably thought that we had a chance against Dallas, San Antonio, and Denver. Most of us really don't think our boys are gonna be able to pull this one out.

Let's just hope that Phoenix gets shocked at how cold it is here and just never gets into the game. Snyder and Bonzi have to play in order for our starters to stay fresh.

Hopefully Deke can block Amare two or three times early and take is confidence away.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 40 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Phoenix Suns*

Now that T-Mac's back pain is less than stabbing, the Houston Rocket has answered critics with a recent scoring spree. 

With McGrady climbing the points-per-game charts, we consulted a Western Conference assistant coach for some advice on how to deal with this salvo. 

*"Boy, when he gets it going ... look out," said the assistant coach, who seems to have forgotten that I'm not four years old. "The best recommendation is to remember that he's not quite as explosive off the bounce as he used to be, so you can press up on him a little. *

"I said ‘a little,' because he's still quicker than most of guys who try guarding him. But he's not as eager to attack the rim these days, so you can sit on his signature pull-up move." 

And that pull-up move is? 

*"Well, he likes to attack with a left-hand dribble and jab his left foot directly at the defender. The defender, knowing McGrady can go by him, prepares to play the drive by dropping his hands and leaning. McGrady brings his right foot up in classic 1-2 footwork and goes right into the jumper. It can be pretty wicked." *

So? 

"So, hope he's not feeling frisky and is just bluffing the drive. Stay up on him." 

Then pray he hasn't discovered acupuncture.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 40 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Phoenix Suns*

Heres to hoping our reserves are used well so that we keep up with the Suns


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

vBookie Rules


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Tmac's not playing.. someone may want to change the odds and the probable starting lineup!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Tmac's not playing.. someone may want to change the odds and the probable starting lineup!


We're dead. :dead:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

loss


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

No TMAC No Yao = LOSS

How long is TMAC out for?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Man, I freaking HATE HATE HATE JVG! THIS dude is total IDIOT! I just read his article in the chron.com, about Bonzi and Kirk Synder? He doesn't wanna put either of them back in the lineup cuz there's no time for them? Only a :banned: dumba-- f--king coach like him would even say that? He also said if a move was neccessary to address the lack of depth in the frontcourt "you're asking the wrong guy"? WTF aren't you the damn Coach!!! He b-tched all damn year last yr about not having any tall guards or defensive specialists like Wells/Synder? Because Luther and Rafer are just lighting it up, and not jacking up BS shots and holding the ball until they are no longer open? (HELLO LUTHER, DON'T JUST HOLD THE DARN BALL)

I am so sick and tired of these stupid-a-s coaches In the city of Houston? We deserve better here, a place where we Blindly support our franchises like blind nuns. You mean to tell me, you're getting burned nightly by big guards and forwards lighting up you're "sizzling backcourt" of Rafer Alston and Luther 'turnover machine' Head, and you possibly think for like 15mins a game, to preserve your defense (you claim to hold so dear) that you cannot find the time during the game to put in one guy (Wells) who can direct your offense from the post; another guy (Kirk S) who can pound dunks and defend big 2/3s that neither of those players are worth being in your rotation??? Great coaching there Gumby...

So evident last night how Avery OutCoached Jeff in the 2nd half... going small w/ Devean George, you don't think Bonzi could've gotten a hand in his face? Or Juwan cuz Bonzi could've guarded someone else? It just really shows you how Personal Jeff takes coaching, not whose better or plays effectively, but who he likes? He likes Rafer likes Luther they don't get pulled for anything? Bonzi and Kirk get injured, and they're left to wallow at the end of the bench?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

cornholio said:


> We're dead. :dead:


This game doesn't even matter frankly, w/o Yao we would've lost anyway? We got beat down w/ him and a hurt Tracy. The team wasn't clicking then, but we're a different team now. PHO isn't a div team, we only play them in the playoffs if we sink to 7 or go to the 2nd rd? So in reality losing to DAL UTA or LAL is far more important. We just have to beat DEN MIN LAC and the aforementioned. I honestly don't mind losing to the best, DAL and PHO everyone else I expect to beat down w/ or w/o Yao, or Tracy. This team can win without our gunners:

Rafer/Lucas
Bonzi/Head
Battier/Snyder
Howard/Hayes/Novak
Dke/Hayes/Howard
That team of guys should win against all teams not named SA DAL or PHO with good enough Coaching.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Its time to bring Snyder and Bonzi in. Perimeter D needs to be at its best, and Deke needs to clean the boards. Maybe even put Novak in and let him take like 20 shots behind the arc.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

JVG's problem is that anyone he doesn't like just magically disappears. I am sick of JVG. If Kobe and Big Ben were on this team, JVG would put them in the doghouse too! :azdaja:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

looks like MVP's getting to work... the 1st Q lead was nice while it lasted


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

21-19 Rock...glad to see Luther hit one...A.S. missed a ez on..lol


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bonzi just took one for the team in the nose


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm rooting for the Rockets in this one. Being a Lakers fan, I hate the Suns right now more than any other team in the league. Kick some Suns ***!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Deke > Amare :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow. I'd be posting more on what's going on, but don't wanna jinx anything. All I can say is that we are indeed the premier defensive team in the league, and Luther Head should keep shooting.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

40-25 Rox? WTF?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

.....and there goes our lead. The Suns are too good to go cold like that for long. Rafer Alston screws us again.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Wow. I'd be posting more on what's going on, but don't wanna jinx anything.


I jinxed it. :sadbanana:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

51-48 Rock @ the half....Hate that call on Hayes rebound


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I'm rooting for the Rockets in this one. Being a Lakers fan, I hate the Suns right now more than any other team in the league. Kick some Suns ***!



Good luck w/ S.A. tonight...#24 w/ a nagging groin can't be good news


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Good luck w/ S.A. tonight...#24 w/ a nagging groin can't be good news


Thanks.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Why is T-mac out? and when will he be back?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

t1no said:


> Why is T-mac out? and when will he be back?


sore back from last night's game, he's just sitting out this one to give it rest.

61-60 Houston... if Rafer can make some right decisions and try to contain Nash, and if Battier and Head continues to hit shots, we have a chance.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

lost that lead


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Damn that was a fast turn around.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

when our shots aren't falling in a game like this, we don't stand a chance. Steve Nash makes it so easy for everyone, curse that handsome devil.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bonzi Wells sighting!! Guess Gumby finally went to our contingency plan.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

BONZI thats why we got him ....


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

how many threes have the suns made? jeez


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

no matter how good a shooting team we are now, we'll never lead the league in 3pt% 'cuz Rafer's there to drag that % down. STOP JACKING UP 3s!!!

I say we just give Bonzi the ball and let him do his thing. only way we can try to salvage this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great effort thus far tonight by the Rockets without T-Mac & Yao. I'm impressed.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rafer: 22 FGA for 22 pts.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes... me too. Keep fighting, limit Alstons shots, and let Bonzi and Head go crazy!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Alston's such a stat padder. 25pts and 8asst so far, but we'd still all rather have him do less with the ball... 

90-87 PHX. Nash answers Rafer's 3 with his own clutch 3. That's why he's the MVP.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I dunno why Gumby's going w/ Lucas down the stretch. I'd rather VSpan be in there right now.

Alright I think its over.... valiant effort guys....


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

96-89 PHX with 2 min to play


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Who is playing center?? Shane??


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Steve Nash and Rafer Alston. There isn't a bigger contrast in the league. Nash with 21pts taking only 10 shots, 14 assts, and makes the big shots down the stretch. 

I think Gumby's gotta re-think our rotation after this game. Stupid of him to leave Lucas in there and letting him fire away.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Deke's streak of 10+ rebs is over.

Hopefully T-Mac plays against Denver.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That sucks, DNP for Tmac


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh well was expected but there was fight which is lovely to see.

It shows two more good players and we are a threat.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

No surprise. A loss at Denver would **** our entire plans...


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Very impressive... this team has no offense without their two stars, and still hangs right in there in a back to back.

If Alston had some brains he might have tried to get Howard going instead of just firing away... but for the team as such, Im impressed.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> Very impressive... this team has no offense without their two stars, and still hangs right in there in a back to back.
> 
> If Alston had some brains he might have tried to get Howard going instead of just firing away... but for the team as such, Im impressed.


I agree. I am surprised we managed to stay this close until the last mins...AGAIN just like the Dallas game. I noticed this is a growing trend this year.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XycpZvXjBbA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XycpZvXjBbA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Highlights... enjoy!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I agree. I am surprised we managed to stay this close until the last mins...AGAIN just like the Dallas game. I noticed this is a growing trend this year.


I think its a trend as well, but, in the past couple of weeks we have been able to overcome those last minutes (other than these last two exceptions) which gives me a lot of hope for the preseason.

If we can learn to overcome that hump continually, no one can beat us in a best of 7. I don't know how many other teams hang this close in all thier games, but in a playoff all the games will be tight (theoretically) so experience during the season in winning those close games will be beneficial.


----------

